# Sleep crust/Tearing



## Pindar (May 4, 2006)

Pindar is 14. He hates anything near his face. It has gotten worse as he gets older. He gets this eye crust on his eyes and we try to keep it clean but he snaps at us if we are near his eyes at all.

How do you keep your dogs eyes clean? His eyes are red alot of the time from the crusty like stuff. Is there anything recommended to try to see if it works?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Pindar is 14. He hates anything near his face. It has gotten worse as he gets older. He gets this eye crust on his eyes and we try to keep it clean but he snaps at us if we are near his eyes at all.
> 
> How do you keep your dogs eyes clean? His eyes are red alot of the time from the crusty like stuff. Is there anything recommended to try to see if it works?[/B]



If it were just tearing, I wouldn't worry, but since you say it is crusty, he may have an eye infection. Maybe you should take him to the vet and see what is causing it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Pindar is 14. He hates anything near his face. It has gotten worse as he gets older. He gets this eye crust on his eyes and we try to keep it clean but he snaps at us if we are near his eyes at all.
> 
> How do you keep your dogs eyes clean? His eyes are red alot of the time from the crusty like stuff. Is there anything recommended to try to see if it works?[/B]


Hmmm...I'm not sure how you'd go about it with an older dog...has he always hated having anyone near his face? Ollie is 4.5 months and I've trained him how to behave on the grooming table--using treats (his kibble, actually) and alot of tough love and reassurance. I can do anything to him on that table--eyes, ears, combing etc. Granted he is a puppy and I don't push things too much, but he does give me all the time I need to get those bare necessities done. Have you tried treats? Does he know the command "lay"? Ollie does and when I command him he lays down and I immediately give him a treat (in his case, a kibble). As he gets older we'll not give so many kibbles...good luck....


----------



## Pindar (May 4, 2006)

The vet gave us cream to put on his eye to help. The funny thing is with a groomer he must be scared or just nervous and lets them do everything to him. When we do it he gets nasty about it. Pindar cannot hear anymore and I think the combo of that and maybe his eyes not being what they used to be it all adds up. 

The vet has seen him and said that it's not infected and we just need to keep it clean. It's like a dried mucus <sp> more then a crust that gets in the corner of eye mainly near the nose.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> The vet gave us cream to put on his eye to help. The funny thing is with a groomer he must be scared or just nervous and lets them do everything to him. When we do it he gets nasty about it. Pindar cannot hear anymore and I think the combo of that and maybe his eyes not being what they used to be it all adds up.
> 
> The vet has seen him and said that it's not infected and we just need to keep it clean. It's like a dried mucus <sp> more then a crust that gets in the corner of eye mainly near the nose.[/B]


 

Perhaps if you use a little neosporin ointment around the area where the crust forms it will help keep it from sticking and be easier to remove. (in a hurry) He probably doesn't realize that is what you want to do where at the groomer's he knows that's what he's there for. Maybe give him a little treat while you are cleaning the eye area and keep talking sweetly to him.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Pindar is 14. He hates anything near his face. It has gotten worse as he gets older. He gets this eye crust on his eyes and we try to keep it clean but he snaps at us if we are near his eyes at all.
> 
> How do you keep your dogs eyes clean? His eyes are red alot of the time from the crusty like stuff. Is there anything recommended to try to see if it works?[/B]


Please take him to the vet now!!!
My Lhasa was having issues like that and I thought it was just sleepy or a flea nest







with all the moisture,etc.
They were all red when I pulled her eyelid up.








(She is a 7 yr old Lhasa) I wanted an idea about it b4 I took her in so I googled it and there was even a pic of what her eyes were looking like.
Also the corneas can become scratched and they could lose their sight!!








They gave me drops that now she always has to have put in everyday (2x's), they are not painful.
Also this could be a result of a thyroid problem so they ran a blood test but she is ok for that.
Considering her age I think it is a very big possiblitlity she could have this.."dry eye syndrom". There is a technical name but this is what it is.
Please let us know how she is, now I must go and corner my baby for the drops. I put her on the sofa,hold her head/muzzle and 1,2 we're done!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I think I know what you mean by the eye stuff. I clean Bella's eyes in the morning, she gets a little goo in the corner of her inner eye just like a human baby might after sleeping a long time. I don't know what to tell you about the snapping while you try to clean though, perhaps you could stay with him at the groomer one day and when shes ready to do the eyes you could step in and clean that area, maybe Pindar would get the idea that you clean eyes too? Maybe I'm reaching, but that's the only idea I can come up with. I do find that cleaning the eye area every day helps alot because its easier to get off the hair before it builds up. I hope it gets easier


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> The vet gave us cream to put on his eye to help. The funny thing is with a groomer he must be scared or just nervous and lets them do everything to him. When we do it he gets nasty about it. Pindar cannot hear anymore and I think the combo of that and maybe his eyes not being what they used to be it all adds up.
> 
> The vet has seen him and said that it's not infected and we just need to keep it clean. It's like a dried mucus <sp> more then a crust that gets in the corner of eye mainly near the nose.[/B]


When you took him to the vet, did they put a schtick (I know I'm not spelling that right) paper in the lower part of each eye?
This is a small paper strip that measures the amount of tearing that is being produced, I think 18 is the norm.
Anyway, I know not all Vet offices are equip to handle eye issues and they send me with a prescription to an opthomalist vet to get the drops.
Please make sure they test him for this in each eye bc it really sounds like where the "sleepy" is forming and especially the redness is the dry eye syndrom. Also like I said this could be the result of a hypothyroid so they shld also take blood and check for that.
It is not unusual for this to develope in our little babies.








I am worried and don't want your baby to lose his sight..please post so we can know if all is ok.








p.s. My dog seemed to sleep alot too, maybe it felt better to have her eyes closed? Now it's just to hide from me. Lhasa never forget.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I rinse Shotzi eyes daily with a human eye wash that contains collyrium. I get it at Walmart and it is very inexpensive.
I put the container in warm water until the eye wash is a tepid to warm temperature. Then I gently flush Shotzi's eyes with it (a few seconds on each eye). The eye wash loosens the crusty stuff enough that I can wipe them off with a paper towel.
I don't know if you'll be able to do this with Pindar but it's worth a try.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Pindar (May 4, 2006)

The vet has seen him a few times. He gave us an antibiotic cream to put on his eye, as well as some other cream that will help loosen it up if it gets hard. The problem is it sticks to the corner of his eye near the nose. 

It's just a matter of not letting it get hard. So this morning we tried holding him while he was still sleepy and he let us do everything to him. I'm hoping that every morning we can do this because his eyes look great. 

Pindar is on oral antibiotic's once every 6 weeks for his teeth so if there is an infection as well from that maybe that will do some good for his eyes too.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... if this eye thing you are experiencing is NOT a medicial issue and just sleepys from sleeping all night... my babies have that too. I have gotten both of my pups used to me touching their faces and even clipping the hair near the eyes. I have them both comfortable with standing on their grooming table and letting me clean their faces... and kodie is used to be having him on his back and brushing his teeth and taking a tissue every morning to wipe his eyes clean.... I started this all at a young age. I think its a trust thing you have to create with your pup. (I'm starting to sound like the Dog Whisperer... lol...) I also try to wash their faces inbetween baths when I see they are dirty... this helps them to have clean, white, faces.

Let me know if you are interested in any of the techniques I do.. and I can describe to you what i do... cause Kodie sometimes gets an attitude with me as well...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> I rinse Shotzi eyes daily with a human eye wash that contains collyrium. I get it at Walmart and it is very inexpensive.
> I put the container in warm water until the eye wash is a tepid to warm temperature. Then I gently flush Shotzi's eyes with it (a few seconds on each eye). The eye wash loosens the crusty stuff enough that I can wipe them off with a paper towel.
> I don't know if you'll be able to do this with Pindar but it's worth a try.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



we don't have products like EYE wash in germany. is it alright to use for animals aswell. I looked up the product in ebay.com, is it this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Collyrium-For-Fresh-Ey...VQQcmdZViewItem

thanl you









schnuppe


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey gets the eye gunk, but not the tearing. I keep rubbing her eyes to a minimum by using a flea comb to comb out the eye gunk in one swipe & then wipe her eye once with a wet paper towel. Since it's so quick she's good about it & you'd be surprised what a difference a few seconds everyday makes!


----------

